# Lost power in the room, Need advise



## fall99val (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello, I am trying to detect root cause of the following issue: The owner of the house reported interruption in the light while using electric massager, At first light was blinking a few times then room got dark. I found that hot wire is normal in all receptacles in that room but looks like circuit is interrupted. I checked breaker and all seems to be normal - test button on the breaker showed it is working and all connecting wires are intact. Having several years of electrician experience this is first time I am experiencing problem like that - Hot wire is Ok but no power in the room. Can anybody suggest ? Many thanks.


----------



## vconstruction (Apr 1, 2007)

Bad neutral somewhere?


----------



## fall99val (Jan 13, 2015)

*Lost power in the room, Need advise*

Bad neutral was first thing came to my mind, what is the best way to troubleshoot ?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Check receptacles for connections.

Bad back stab?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

griz said:


> Check receptacles for connections.
> 
> Bad back stab?


And that's why you should never back stab.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I had intermitant problems at our place. Two circuits would go dead, but everything was good. Then they would come back on until we used them again. It ended up being the connection at the main line where it bonded to the meter lines. I te hough my electrician buddy was nuts. He replaced one of the bonds and it has been fine ever since.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Never seen a circuit breaker with a test button. GFCI?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

fall99val said:


> Bad neutral was first thing came to my mind, what is the best way to troubleshoot ?


But your trade says electrical?

Check hot to ground, hot to neutral, neutral to ground. Then divide and conquer.


----------



## fall99val (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, Leo G.

This is breaker with a button that says "Test", when you press it interrupts the circuit. It is interesting that it is only breaker in the whole panel; Probably because two bedrooms in this circuit.


----------



## fall99val (Jan 13, 2015)

And yes, TsElectrician ! I am in Electrical trade with more than 10 y of experience and two associate degrees in Radio-electronics and Security systems. Of course I have my plan, it is just happened that I didn't have a right tester (kept at job yesterday ). Today I will start more detailed troubleshooting following my plan and also advise from you guys - professionals on this web site. Thanks very much for you input.


----------



## fall99val (Jan 13, 2015)

And to Griz and TNTServices. I fully agree about back stab, I don't recommend to use it as well. Below link is great comments from our electrician about potential issue: http://lauterbornelectric.com/2011/07/problems-that-we-as-electricians-see-frequently/


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I am just curious fall99val, are you from Eastern Europe or Russia?

It has nothing to do with the topic, your English is fine, I just noticed a few things in your writing that suggest to me that you may be from eastern Europe.

Andy.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

fall99val said:


> Yes, Leo G.
> 
> This is breaker with a button that says "Test", when you press it interrupts the circuit. It is interesting that it is only breaker in the whole panel; Probably because two bedrooms in this circuit.


Interesting. I've never seen one before.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

*Lost Power In The Room, Need Advise*

Sounds like a gfi breaker to me.



But what do I know? My SIL is the sparky, not me.


----------



## fall99val (Jan 13, 2015)

ScipioAfricanus, you are on the right point and I am really surprised! You have to know right culture to figure it out. Anyway it is very intelligent guess: I am from Belarus which is exactly in the middle of Europe See Belorussia in attached: http://dk120.k12.sd.us/europe_map_political.gif


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Could be an Arc-Fault Circuit Interrupter (AFCI). They are code here for bedrooms and also have a "test" button on the breaker similar to GFCI. You mention that it happens when the customer uses a massager, which makes me think of AFCI's nuisance trip. They can nuisance trip for a whole variety of reasons, motor loads being one of them. Loose connections can also cause them. Light switches not turned on fast enough can cause them to go too. They are incredibly difficult to debug...just search google for AFCI nuisance trip and you'll find all kinds of electricians pulling out their hair trying to figure out the causes them to trip.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Interesting. I've never seen one before.


They are common here in houses built in the 80's. For branch circuits they aren't used much anymore, rather rely on a GFCI device with other receptacles loaded accordingly.


----------



## fall99val (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you Philament, I will google for AFCI nuisance trip .. Not familiar with it


----------



## fall99val (Jan 13, 2015)

Update 1/23. 
I checked one bedroom's receptacles and switch. All are backed stab connected but look good, one wire on the switch was loose but it is not related since problem is with neutral. Tomorrow will check second bedroom (same circuit) and having funny assumption: is it possible that animal damaged the wire ? there is attic above the room and I am thinking the entry into the room is via attic. Also, I will try continuity test from breaker to the one of the switches which looks to be first point of entry


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Did you put a volt meeter on it? That's the first thing I'd do.

The breaker is an arc fault breaker, I hate them.


----------

